# Made a sharpening video.



## youkinorn (Jul 21, 2016)

I've been wanting to learn more about video editing/Adobe Premiere, so I shot this with a few cameras and cut together a video. Nothing exciting, but thought it might be worth posting. Definitely nice to be able to watch my technique from multiple angleslots of wobbles when I'm near the tip of the knife that I need to work on, haha. Jumped around a bit so it wouldn't be super long.

[video=vimeo;175686453]https://vimeo.com/175686453/f653fe0f72[/video]


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 21, 2016)

Good job. I like the changing angles. My setup doesn't allow me to do that.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 21, 2016)

Nicely done, you added the music like theory does.

Around 5:39 (after deburring on the cork), is that one of the felt deburring blocks you're using? Also are you using the kiita fingerstones (saw the label), I got some of those from JNS.


----------



## bennyprofane (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes, very nicely done. Is that felt deburring block good?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 21, 2016)

I feel like I need your help next time I make videos... Great job


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 22, 2016)

Great knife, great stones, great video.

How do you find the aiiwatani? Am contemplating one.


----------



## youkinorn (Jul 22, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Nicely done, you added the music like theory does.
> 
> Around 5:39 (after deburring on the cork), is that one of the felt deburring blocks you're using? Also are you using the kiita fingerstones (saw the label), I got some of those from JNS.



It is one of the felt blocks. It's nice...though I still like using cork out of habit. I make quick little stropping motions on the block and can sort of feel/hear if there's a burr left since the material grabs the edge nicely. I could live without it, but I like having it around.

They are kiita fingerstones. Very pleased with the results. The pint container actually has a bunch of the dried slurry dust from making/flattening the finger stones in it. Useful stuff to have around.



Badgertooth said:


> Great knife, great stones, great video.
> 
> How do you find the aiiwatani? Am contemplating one.



I don't have a lot of experience with natural stones, so it's hard to compare it to others. I had a big Tsuishima Nagura and I prefer the Aiiwatani to that. It's a little thirsty, but it's fun to use and I definitely want some more naturals to play with. It leaves a nice finish, and I recently started using it after the Gesshin 6kit's an edge that works well for me.


Thanks for the compliments, guys. It was fun to make and definitely helped me see some things I need to work on.


----------



## XooMG (Jul 22, 2016)

I am not seeing a video...hmm.


----------



## Doug (Jul 22, 2016)

XooMG said:


> I am not seeing a video...hmm.



Doesn't show on iPhone or iPad, can see video on desktop.


----------



## mbiraman (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks for the video. I'm new to Japanese kitchen knives. i'm assuming what we saw there was a touch up?. Didn't know about the cork idea, thanks.


----------



## youkinorn (Jul 22, 2016)

See if this link works: https://vimeo.com/175686453/f653fe0f72


----------



## Doug (Jul 22, 2016)

youkinorn said:


> See if this link works: https://vimeo.com/175686453/f653fe0f72



That works , also allows you to go fullscreen


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 22, 2016)

XooMG said:


> I am not seeing a video...hmm.



It isn't playing on my desk top machine either. Something about privacy settings.


----------



## youkinorn (Jul 22, 2016)

Changed the permissions on the video. Maybe it will work for you guys now?


----------



## jessf (Jul 22, 2016)

I like how the music creeps in and almost overtakes the sound of the sharpening. Was that intentional or a function of the song it self rising in volume?


----------



## Matus (Jul 23, 2016)

The post above was reported to mods as :spam:


----------



## Deadboxhero (Jul 27, 2016)

That was a great video well shot and edited

Very relaxing

a joy to watch


----------



## Krassi (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice video!
better than my cellphone videos i made.. well with my new light kitchen setup i can make good top shots and will make a sharpening video too..
looks like jns 1k and red aoto  my good friends from maxim.

the only thing is that your cork cant beat my super fancy cork butterfly glass protector whatever somethings !  (from my mom of course)
http://imgur.com/a/fxtDz

looks interesting and very relaxing indeed!


----------



## bennyprofane (Jul 27, 2016)

Cool, there are certain people who are looking forward to your sharpening video! :detective:


----------



## youkinorn (Jul 30, 2016)

jessf said:


> I like how the music creeps in and almost overtakes the sound of the sharpening. Was that intentional or a function of the song it self rising in volume?



The song builds naturally, but the effect was intentional. I actually had to ramp the volume of the music down a bit in places to keep it feeling balanced.

Thanks for all the nice words, everyone. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------

